# My little Potbellied Buddy



## oldntimes (Oct 11, 2007)

This is my little piggy girl. Kagura was born Aug.29. She is such a sweet little girl, lives with all my does. It is so cute to see her out in the pasture with the girls. She piles up the straw in the girls pen to make her snuggly bed every night.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

PPG's are sooooo entertaining. She's just gorgeous.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is too cute! How much does she weigh? How much do you think she will weigh when she is full grown?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

She is very cute!

To add to Hailee's questions.. how tall is she? Aren't Pottbellied Pigs small as far as pigs go, like Nigies and Pygmies are as far as goats go?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out these, Katherine:
http://www.royaldandie.com/index.htm


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow Hailee those pigs are TINY, especially those babies! And they're expensive! Sure are cute, cute, cute though. Do you think they have any problems being bred down in size so much?

oldntimes, she is beautiful! Looks like such a sweetie! I love her little legs


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow Haileee that is really cool!!!!!! And yes, oh my goodness they are incredibly expensive!! I could get two kids out of some of my favorite does for the price of one of those piglets!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

they are cute but i like the 400 pound kind of pigs and hope to get 1 , one day..I like everything big,goats,dogs,chickens.


----------

